# Vegetables



## jimm (Oct 10, 2011)

Right guys well my diet is somewhat lacking in veggies alot of the time recetly i find myself eating just chicken on its own i wanna start throwing some veggies in the mix.. can some one tell me the importance of veggies?

I only like a few i like tomatoes cucumber broccoli green beans, peas, sweetcorn, lettuce, green red and yellow peppers, theres probly loads im missing but the fact is i have been neglecting them quite badly 

whats the best veggies for carbs?

I watched a interveiw with ronnie coleman and he says he doesnt eat any veggies he just has like some multi vit pills and specific pills to compensate for the lack of veggies... 

I hope some one can shed some light on this vegetable mystry that surrounds us all

Just remember the world is just a great big onion!


----------



## SFW (Oct 10, 2011)

> whats the best veggies for carbs?


most root type veggies (potatos, carrots, sweet potatos) are higher in carbs than leafy types.

Corn and peas have a good amount of carbs as well.




> can some one tell me the importance of veggies?


 
Vitamins should only be used to "supplement" your diet, not to be the exclusive supply of your nutrients. Aside from the typical vitamins/minerals you find in veggies, they are also high in phytonutrients. These are found exclusively in plants and are usually destroyed during the cooking process. So even canned veggies would more than likely lack these.

Plus, you feel satiated after eating fibrous veggies which means you're less likely to eat less desirable foods that can affect your health/weight in a negative way.


----------



## DLEATO (Oct 10, 2011)

brocoli, coliflower,squash,cabbage, brussel sprouts all aid in the natural prduction of testosterone


----------



## jimm (Oct 10, 2011)

DLEATO said:


> brocoli, coliflower,squash,cabbage, brussel sprouts all aid in the natural prduction of testosterone


 

i love brocoli whats squash is that sweed or turnip? if it is there horrid i cant eat em can manage small amounts of cabbage from time to time same with sprouts but my arse smells bad enough with out the sprouts! i mainly eat the ones i mentioned..


----------



## jimm (Oct 10, 2011)

SFW said:


> most root type veggies (potatos, carrots, sweet potatos) are higher in carbs than leafy types.
> 
> Corn and peas have a good amount of carbs as well.
> 
> ...


 
cool well i eat fresh tomatoes not the tinned stuff.. frozen peas or fresh green beans.. sweetcorn is always out the tin sometimes on the cob lol with the peppers i like them fresh (more crunchy) but i will put them on the grill for about a min just to toast them a bit but i prefer em crunchy! cucumber is never tinned always fresh lettuce always fresh and broccoli is always fresh so its really only the sweetcorn that comes out the tin..


----------



## squigader (Oct 10, 2011)

DLEATO said:


> brocoli, coliflower,squash,cabbage, brussel sprouts all aid in the natural prduction of testosterone



Exactly this. Add in some raw bell peppers here and there, lots of tomatoes, and baby, you've got a diet goin'!
If you need carbs, sweet potatoes are fucking tasty and are a good source of complex carbs.


----------



## DLEATO (Oct 11, 2011)

This is squash....


----------



## jimm (Oct 11, 2011)

DLEATO said:


> This is squash....


 

never seen one before well probly hav but didnt kno wat it was maybe they aint so popular here in the big uk.. or maybe im just a nipple...


----------



## jimm (Oct 11, 2011)

squigader said:


> Exactly this. Add in some raw bell peppers here and there, lots of tomatoes, and baby, you've got a diet goin'!
> If you need carbs, sweet potatoes are fucking tasty and are a good source of complex carbs.


 

ive never eaten a sweet potatoe whats so good about them compared with normal tatties!


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 11, 2011)

Squash and Zuchini sauted in a little butter with some parmesean cheese....holy fuck.


----------



## fightbackhxc21 (Oct 11, 2011)

Veggies provide the body with essential minerals as well as balance out the acidity/alkalinity of the body.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

I add baby spinach in my protein shakes.  about 8 cups total in three shakes  cannot taste it and make your poop nice and slick!  LOL


----------



## jimm (Oct 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I add baby spinach in my protein shakes. about 8 cups total in three shakes cannot taste it and make your poop nice and slick! LOL


----------



## jimm (Oct 11, 2011)

fightbackhxc21 said:


> Veggies provide the body with essential minerals as well as balance out the acidity/alkalinity of the body.


 



Arrr cool man do you think that is why i was getting heart burn indegestion typa pains sometimes, would kinda make sense... i would jus make meat all the time very little veggies...


----------



## builtforspeed (Oct 11, 2011)

jimm said:


> ive never eaten a sweet potatoe whats so good about them compared with normal tatties!



Sweet potato is like a desert, i do cheat a little, i bake it like a regular potato, then split it and add country crock cinnamon spread, and 2tbs of brown sugar and oh my god its better than any ice cream, cake, or sweets you could think of. Oh yea and it's frickin good for you to!!!!!!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 11, 2011)

DLEATO said:


> This is squash....



That is one type of squash.  There are hundreds of variations of "Squash."


----------



## suprfast (Oct 11, 2011)

builtforspeed said:


> Sweet potato is like a desert, i do cheat a little, i bake it like a regular potato, then split it and add country crock cinnamon spread, and 2tbs of brown sugar and oh my god its better than any ice cream, cake, or sweets you could think of. Oh yea and it's frickin good for you to!!!!!!



You had me a sweet potato and lost me at country crock.  Say it with me, BUTTER MAKES IT BETTER.


----------



## niki (Oct 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Squash and Zuchini sauted in a little butter with some parmesean cheese....holy fuck.


 

THIS......

OR, try them drizzled with olive oil, and lemon pepper - and throw 'em on the grill.....


----------



## DLEATO (Oct 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Squash and Zuchini sauted in a little butter with some parmesean cheese....holy fuck.


 
Im gonna have to try this!!


----------



## Timekeeper (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi dear,
I like raw vegetables these are very beneficial for the health.
My favorite raw vegetables are the Carrot, Reddish, Broccoli, Coli flower, Cucumber, and tomato. These provide sports against many diseases.


----------



## jimm (Oct 20, 2011)

dear lmao? what do you mean they provide sports?


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Oct 21, 2011)

Eating vegetables is a good habit as vegetable carry all the necessary vitamins and minerals which are require for the body.A healthy body will gives bright and glowing  skin and also reduce the fear of acne related problem.The acne also causes due to vitamin deficiency.So it is beneficial for all to take vegetables in diet whether you are vegetarian or not.


----------



## jaybTX (Oct 21, 2011)

Even a savory version is almost like dessert.  I cut em up in ~1/2" cubes, drizzle with olive oil and seasonings on a baking sheet with thin sliced onions, throw in the oven until they are a little brown on the edges.  Dayum good!!



builtforspeed said:


> Sweet potato is like a desert, i do cheat a little, i bake it like a regular potato, then split it and add country crock cinnamon spread, and 2tbs of brown sugar and oh my god its better than any ice cream, cake, or sweets you could think of. Oh yea and it's frickin good for you to!!!!!!


----------



## jimm (Oct 21, 2011)

SecretStopsAcne said:


> Eating vegetables is a good habit as vegetable carry all the necessary vitamins and minerals which are require for the body.A healthy body will gives bright and glowing skin and also reduce the fear of acne related problem.The acne also causes due to vitamin deficiency.So it is beneficial for all to take vegetables in diet whether you are vegetarian or not.


 

i heard rubbing dog turd over your naked body is good for acne is this true?


----------



## Vincent M. (Oct 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I add baby spinach in my protein shakes. about 8 cups total in three shakes cannot taste it and make your poop nice and slick! LOL


 
spinach is high in Oxalate and this makes them a risk factor for kidney stones
 
Also uncooked spinach leaches vitamins and mineral , just bad news


----------



## testosteronebaby (Oct 22, 2011)

spinach is bad?


----------



## jimm (Oct 23, 2011)

testosteronebaby said:


> spinach is bad?


 

who eats that horrible shit any way its like brussel sprouts taste like a fart...


----------



## blackdove (Oct 28, 2011)

Eat mustard.  Try googling "MUSTARD ANABOLIC STEROIDS" and you'll see some interesting search results.


----------



## lindburgh (Oct 28, 2011)

Squash is the same as what you would call 'Courgette'.


----------



## jimm (Oct 29, 2011)

blackdove said:


> Eat mustard. Try googling "MUSTARD ANABOLIC STEROIDS" and you'll see some interesting search results.


 

nah man mustard is horrible never eat it, ever lol


----------



## ianbell121 (Oct 29, 2011)

Vincent M. said:


> spinach is high in Oxalate and this makes them a risk factor for kidney stones
> 
> Also uncooked spinach leaches vitamins and mineral , just bad news



poppey will be shocked after reading this


----------



## af92 (Oct 29, 2011)

suprfast said:


> You had me a sweet potato and lost me at country crock.  Say it with me, BUTTER MAKES IT BETTER.



Word.


----------



## jimm (Oct 30, 2011)

af92 said:


> Word.


 

yea home boi


----------



## Donald Smith (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi dear,
Vegetables are very beneficial for the health. You must include the vegetables in your foods. The more effective vegetables are the following.
Carrot,
Turnip,
Pumpkin,
Broccoli,
and Radish.


----------

